# Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle



## RCO (Apr 25, 2013)

found this one at an antique mall , though it was interesting , don't know alot about kirkland lake bottles but haven't seen this exact bottle before . 
 its for dominion bottling works Kirkland Lake Ontario , bottle on bottom says it was made by dominion glass company rd 1927 , bottle has a little bit of damage to bottom area but otherwise in good shape .  any more information would be appreciated 

 what makes it most interesting is a face of a "husky " is embossed on the bottle


----------



## deenodean (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice bottle Ryan , love the Husky !!


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 25, 2013)

interesting, never seen that one before.  Do you think the glass company also ran the bottling works?


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2013)

not sure alot of companies in canada were called " dominion " around that time as it had something to do with our british heritage i think or just a common word used back then . i also have a bottle from toronto and another from hamilton that were also companies that used dominion as there name . 

 kirkland lake at the time this bottle was used was a mining boom town and alot bigger than it is now so alot of bottling companies might of started up in that time period as the area boomed due to gold mines and other mines in northern ontario . dominion bottling works is just one of a number of various bottlers from that town , all are of course long since out of business .


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 25, 2013)

"Dominion" comes from Canada's formal titled name: "Dominion of Canada."


----------



## deenodean (Apr 26, 2013)

My friends tell me there were Cobalt mines in that area circa TOC , there is a town there called Cobalt. Perhaps the cobalt that came from there was used in the old blue bottles we find today.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 26, 2013)

My book is a US publication from 1925 but is showing a Dominion Brewery Co. LTD in Toronto. I don't know when Canada started there prohibition but maybe that was a surviving company? [8|][8|][8|]


----------



## jimdixon (May 16, 2013)

If you checkout this link you will find an ACL Husky bottle (and caps) from Dominion Bottling Works in Kirkland Lake.  

 http://www.ecbw.ca/tim_maitland_collection/index.htm 

 Tim has an incredible collection of Canadian ACL pop bottles.

 The embossed Husky bottle is fairly common in northern ON, but one sold on ebay this year for just over $300 to an American collector.   Here is a link from Feb 2013.  The pics have been removed, but you might find it with some more searching.  

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/canada-kirkland-lake-ontario-embossed-dog-husky-bottle-beverages-DECO-SODA-/140914317821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cf25d9fd&nma=true&si=N64fcZjTz8plWbplhSTPh4wvTyg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_171wt_679

 Jim


----------



## Bixel (May 17, 2013)

From the book I have, it looks like Dominion bottling works opened up in 1928 and went to 1930(and possibly beyond). My book only covers up to 1930, so I have no info after that.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle*

RCO just wondering if you had seen this bottle?...picked it up about the time you originally posted this thread. I grabbed it because it was such an odd looking bottle, maybe 1950's-60's?...can't seem to date it from the bottom has a Consumers glass logo. The husky on mine looks more like an owl [][attachment=2015-02-20 22.20.34_resized_1.jpg][attachment=2015-02-20 22.19.41_resized.jpg]


----------



## RCO (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle*

I replied to the other post you made about husky beverages from Washington . there is a number of husky beverages bottles I think I've seen that one before at some point , I don't have it but have had some others . its likely from sometime in 40's-50's era from its looks . I also have another husky beverages bottle which I bought last summer so its not included on this older post . its 6 oz and also has consumers class logo on bottom .it has a very similar husky logo on it , not sure how old it is maybe like 40's era ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle*



			
				Canadacan said:
			
		

> RCO just wondering if you had seen this bottle?...picked it up about the time you originally posted this thread. I grabbed it because it was such an odd looking bottle, maybe 1950's-60's?...can't seem to date it from the bottom has a Consumers glass logo. The husky on mine looks more like an owl []



Looks like a fifties bottle to me, Consumers flipped the triangle upside down and rounded out the edges in 1961, so that rules out most of the sixties unless it has the newer logo.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle*

Also check out ACL the Husky bottle on this page!  Also a couple caps as well. http://www.ecbw.ca/tim_maitland_collection/


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Dominion Bottling works Kirkland Lake ont "husky" bottle*

Ah yes it has the old Triangle pre 61....forgot about that!...there is a #3 located on it , I had thought maybe 1953? but how do you put a date on Consumers bottles?[>:]  That Husky is Amazing!!!..love it hey....I would get it so it could keep my Solo bottle company[]


----------

